# Going the Distance III



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

May 15th and 16th the “Going the Distance III” long distance surf casting clinic returns to Delaware. The master instructor is three time World Champion Neil Mackellow from Great Britain. Mr. Mackellow has instructed nearly 4,000 students in over six countries. Last year this two day clinic sold out both weekend. We expect the same this time around. Standard topics include long distance rig design, ground and aerialized casting techniques, gear selection and more. When you increase your casting range, you increase your fishing zone and you will catch more fish. For complete details and to register visit www.longcasters.org Take a moment to view the video from last year’s clinic and you’ll won’t want to miss this one. Space is limited, so please register early. All profits are used to fund future events or donated to fishing related charities.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Less than 10 long distance fishing clinic slots are available. If you plan to attend, please register now.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The "Going the Distance" long distance fishing clinic May 15 and 16th features three time world champion Neil Mackellow and US long distance record holder Mark Edwards. Stop by www.longcasters.org for complete details. Anyone can learn to cast further with proper training. Last week at the Sportcast USA NE Regional long distance competition, last year's graduates had new personal best casts. You can view movies from the 2003 clinic at http://www.longcasters.org/movielist.htm . 

"You can't catch what you can't reach."


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

We are down to our last few slots. This is a small class so everyone can expect to get personal attention from the instructors.


----------

